# Anybody use these?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291419028713?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Not this brand, but the design...

A Master that I work for, when he needs a hand, has a set of these, real ones from Germany. First time he handed them to me I was like WTF!? I tell ya what, these bad boys are great! I'll have to ask him the MFG name again, but the real ones cost a pretty penny for a pipe wrench.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291419028713?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Not this brand, but the design...
> 
> A Master that I work for, when he needs a hand, has a set of these, real ones from Germany. First time he handed them to me I was like WTF!? I tell ya what, these bad boys are great! I'll have to ask him the MFG name again, but the real ones cost a pretty penny for a pipe wrench.


If they are so good, why Ridgid doesn't have them... looking at the pix.. slanted lower teeth makes sense..


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have used them a few times back in Denmark (scandinavian country) where I am originally from. I don't think they are any better or worse than a normal ridgid wrench, just different that is all.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Made by Rothenberger?....

Don't know why Ridgid doesn't make a set. What I really liked about them is they are much thinner than your standard pipewrench and the vicegrip style of gripping.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's called a stillson wrench I think I have one somewhere. I prefer the reed one handed pipe wrenches over anything. I won't have to sit there and adjust up and down ever again. Time is money. The ridgid rapid grips are nice but the reed gets into tighter spots.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

knipex makes these too.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So they do! Only tools I've ever used of their's are insulated screw drivers...

Some day I'll get one of these...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knipex-8310...1566348462&pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I think ridgid doesn't make them because it would imply that the ridgid pattern didn't replace it all together. Sounds dumb but I have seen people/companies do worse in the name of pride.

Also, it's not a stillson, the guy who invented it called it a plumbers wrench.


----------

